# Incubation temp and period for dwarf Burmese python eggs?



## wiseyd (Oct 5, 2009)

There's not a great deal of info on the net about breeding dwarf burmese pythons, so thought I'd ask you guys. Does anyone know the ideal incubation for dwarf burmese python eggs and also roughly how long the incubation period. I've currently got them at 89f and I would assume it would be around 60 days?
Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------

